

Weibo introduces "Code of conduct"; censorship based on points - mikk0j
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18208446

======
mikk0j
The "credit score system" where you lose points for making comments contrary
to the official truth sounds like gamification of censorship. And as with all
games, players will try to test, game and bend the rules to their advantage.
They may well see this backfire in terms of censorship, but it could still
work out for Weibo...

